# Logan variable speed belt PNs sources



## Wobbles (Apr 22, 2020)

My 2525 has the variable speed dual belt setup. The lower belt has the number "Dayco 33816" which doesn't seem to have an equivalent.

My question is, does anyone have Gates or Goodyear parts numbers for these lathes ? Or have a ready source, other than Logan ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

